# Well, the 12-30 experiment is over, back to 11-28



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I picked up a 6700 12-30 cassette on the cheap last winter and thought it would be good for sitting and climbing this summer. (I'm currently running a 52-36 compact front BTW)

For those that don't know the cassettes are as follows:

11-28: 11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,28,xx
12-30: xx,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,27,30

Well...I guess that wasn't a good idea. Not only did my climb times drop dramatically, there were a few times that spinning that fast, I thought I was going to blow my heart out of my chest. Spinning in 26-28 seems to be a better combo and out of saddle should be the same between the two figuring the 21,24 section of each cassette.

Either way...I'm glad the cassette ran less than $40 and I learned this now because I'm going to 6800 next year and was going to go with a 11-32. Now I think I'll go to the 11-28...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Let me know if you want to off that .. I want to make a custom .. So I will de- rivet the 30 from the rest .. Obviously don't want to spend a lot


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

How steep a climbs do you do @ what rpm/speed? I have some steep stuff 12%+ 6MPH 70RPM that I'm far from spinning out in the 34-30 low gear. The 12-30 works out well for me. Im not a strong climber and will take all the help I can get.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

scottma said:


> How steep a climbs do you do @ what rpm/speed? I have some steep stuff 12%+ 6MPH 70RPM that I'm far from spinning out in the 34-30 low gear. The 12-30 works out well for me. Im not a strong climber and will take all the help I can get.


He doesn't have a 34 on the front though. He has a 36, which is my preference as well and there are climbs with the 36 when you wish you had another light gear in the rear to help you out a bit. I know the 50-34 is out there as an option, but I like having the extra power and speed at my disposal on the flats, sprints, and attacks. I'm guessing typetwelve feels the same.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm using a 34 11/28.. my issue with the 34 is when I stand I always wish I was in something other then the 28 out back 25 or 26... when I'm sitting the 28 is fine... thinking about the 30 for the wife.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> He doesn't have a 34 on the front though. He has a 36, which is my preference as well and there are climbs with the 36 when you wish you had another light gear in the rear to help you out a bit. I know the 50-34 is out there as an option, but I like having the extra power and speed at my disposal on the flats, sprints, and attacks. I'm guessing typetwelve feels the same.


Flats with power/speed/sprints Im using the 50 so 34 or 36 doesnt matter to me.



spdntrxi said:


> I'm using a 34 11/28.. my issue with the 34 is when I stand I always wish I was in something other then the 28 out back 25 or 26... when I'm sitting the 28 is fine... thinking about the 30 for the wife.


Thats another reason I like the 12-30. You have a 27 and the 24-27 is a 3 tooth jump instead of the 4 that the 24-28 has. 

SRAM has a cassette that may work for you 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

My bike came with a compact crank and 12-30 Tiagra cassette. The 30 was overkill so I swapped it out for a 12-27. I really like the one tooth jumps from 12-to-17. SRAM makes a 12-28 cassette with the same one tooth jumps from 12-17 which I may try next if I don't go 11-speed first. On 10 speed you definitely pay for the low gears with big jumps in the middle range if you go for a wide range cassette.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

For you other 10-speeders out there, note that SRAM makes an 11-28 that has consistent 3-tooth jumps at the low end instead of the big 4-tooth jump on the 6700 11-28 cassette: 

Shim 19-21-24-28
SRAM 19-22-25-28

I like this a lot better despite the 1 tooth bigger jump from the 19. 

I run this cassette with both 50-34 and 52-36 on the front.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oops! I gotta Centaur 12-30 on the way right now. I'll give it a try and see if I run into the same problems.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

my bike is 50/34 up front and came with 12-30 in the back... I hated the 30.. it was just way to jumpy when I was in 34-30. The bike felt like it would surge with each rotation. I switched to the 11-28 in the back and it feels so much better... much smoother.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> my bike is 50/34 up front and came with 12-30 in the back... I hated the 30.. it was just way to jumpy when I was in 34-30. The bike felt like it would surge with each rotation. I switched to the 11-28 in the back and it feels so much better... much smoother.


Jumpy? Then you were over geared for the grade you were on. If the grade is steep enough and you're able to control your pedaling to a smooth steady non jerky cadence, you might then appreciate the 30


----------

